# Shorter Catechism



## MarquezsDg (May 2, 2011)

Currently my family worship time consist of roughly 20-30 a day with my kids. We pray and then go through five new questions on their kids catechism and then we play a game where each take a turn answering one question until they are wrong and we have a winner. We then read a psalm ( same one for the month) discuss and then typically read a passage and discuss it. all these great ideas i got here so i know you guys can help. 

I like doing the kids catechism because my six year old little girl is learning but shes really learning the ansers and doesnt know where to find it in scripture. However for my boys 9, &14 in addition to the kids catechism they do with their sister i would like to have them find some time on their own where they can study the shorter Catechism but specifically study not only the Q&A but the passages that relate. any tips on how to do this would be great.

For example should i have them learn the Q&A learn every passage or should they read all the passage and then memorize one or two for memory? Any help on this would be great.

The family worship thread i read couple of weeks ago has been nothing but a blessing.

Thanks


----------

